# Touche rectangle barrée sur pavé numérique



## omni (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, quelqu'un sait-il à quoi sert la touche qui se situe au dessus du pavé numérique sur les clavier apple. Juste au dessus du 7 ? Il s'agit d'une touche avec un rectangle comportant une croix ==> genre "un écran barré".
Merci pour vos informations


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2010)

Trouvé sur Google et ici :

Elle sert à effacer la mémoire de la calculette.

Merci pour ta question, je viens d'apprendre qch !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

er à verrouiller ou deverouiller le pavé numerique


----------



## omni (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci à vous pour ces informations. Par contre vérrouiller ou déverrouiller le pavé numérique je n'arrive pas à l'activer : que j'appuie dessus ou non, les chiffres sont bel et bien présents.
exemple :12345
J'appuie sur la touche :12345 ???
je reste appuyé sur la touche 5555899644


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2010)

omni a dit:


> Par contre vérrouiller ou déverrouiller le pavé numérique je n'arrive pas à l'activer : que j'appuie dessus ou non, les chiffres sont bel et bien présents.
> exemple :12345
> J'appuie sur la touche :12345 ???
> je reste appuyé sur la touche 5555899644



Pas pour un usage "standard", elle n'a cette fonction que dans certaines applications (deux exemples entre autres : Virtual PC et Unreal Tournament 2004).

En gros, ça sert à ça pour les émulateurs et peut-être les virtualisateurs PC, et certaines applications, Windows à l'origine, dont le portage sur Mac a été fait "un poil vite" !


----------



## omni (17 Janvier 2010)

Ok merci pour la précision


----------

